# how to calculate tax?



## lsac (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I found on the internet the income tax rates for both federal and provincial level. My question is, is the tax calculated on the gross salary? Or is there a tax relief amount for dependent child and/or spouse? If this is the case, do you know how much?


----------



## canajun (Jul 10, 2010)

This an extreme generalization, but you are taxed on gross salary minus roughly $10,000 for yourself and $10,000 per dependent (including spouse without income). 

However, pension and unemployment insurance contributions also reduce your taxable income, and there are many other tax credits, such as having young children, making charitable donations, kids fitness programs, education costs, etc.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Calculating net from gross pay


----------

